# IF costs???



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

I am considering having an IF, Moots or Merlin built and realized I really didn;t know where it would fall price wise. Obviously this depends on components, but where does an IF usually fall assuming Ultegra level components etc...

Thanks!


----------



## Olancha (Jan 4, 2007)

You can go to wrenchscience.com and get a cost estimate by using their build feature.


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks for the tips - that cleared things up a bunch!


----------

